
INFOGRAPHIC: College Students and Startups Love Ramen (2012) - saycheese
http://www.businessinsider.com/infographic-college-students-and-startups-love-ramen-2012-2
======
saycheese
Has anyone seen any interesting or notable Ramen startups?

